# quick newt question



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

hey all:2thumb:
Need a little bit of help im looking for newt species that are aquatic and from brazil or swampy areas any suggestions

Cheers Ross
p.s any caresheets welcome as well cant find any on internet cheers


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

HABU said:


> image


VERY useful. Not.


Herp Breeder, newts tend to be from cooler, more temperate areas- to my knowledge, there are no Brazilian species. Plenty would do well in 'swampy' conditions, but they would have to be kept cool.


----------

